# Gladiator: Welche Waffe?



## Killswitch24 (13. September 2011)

Heyho!

Mein Gladiator ist mittlerweile "schon" Level 24. Jetzt möchte ich mir bald mit Bronzemünzen eine der blauen Waffen kaufen. Nur frag ich mich: Großschwert oder Stangenwaffe? Der PvP-Aspekt spielt momentan keine Rolle, da aktiv PvP betreiben in dem Levelbereich kaum Sinn hat. Also werd ich hauptsächlich Solo leveln bzw. Instanzen gehen. 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mit weiterhelfen. Der letzte Thread ist ja mittlerweile schon veraltet :S

MfG


----------



## punkten1304 (13. September 2011)

Gladi leider Definitiv Speer. Kannst zwar auch GS(Großschwert) nehmen aber da fehlt dir dann dmg und krit. Wobei GS mehr präzi hat, bzw die dmg-schwankungen nicht so arg sind wie beim speer. Ich hatte ne weile GS aus reinen optischen geschmacksgründen, aber Spielerisch is Speer zu empfehlen. Btw du bekommst(wenn das dein erster Char sein sollte auf dem lvl) auf lvl 25 per Umfrage..die bekommste ja alle paar lvl, ne Gold-Waffe, da würde ich dann überlegen welche du nimmst, da die 26er leider nicht auf die 25er zu fusionieren ist(da 1 lvl drüber). Fusionieren falls nti kennst, kannste alle 2händigen Waffen(in den Hauptstädten) und da darf der gegestand dessen stats du übertragen willst, im LvL nicht über dem Item liegen das du behalten willst(behalten weil das dessen stats du nimmst beim fusen zerstört wird).


----------



## Geige (13. September 2011)

Würde auch zum Speer raten, besonders der erhöhte Grunddmg und der höhere Krit-Wert
dürfte das Leveln deutlich erleichtern!


----------



## Killswitch24 (13. September 2011)

Schon mal vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Antworten. Nur meine Frage wäre: Ist die z.B. Stangenwaffe aus der Umfrage besser als die blaue, die man sich durch die Bronzemünzen kaufen kann?


Edit: Habs grad selbst gesehen^^. Hab mir jetzt die goldene Stangenwaffe genommen und kauf mir dafür das blaue Rüstungsset. Danke an alle 



MfG


----------



## DuresBear (7. Mai 2012)

Armbrust.


----------

